# Nightmare Before Christmas Inspired



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I found a couple of items at Goodwill that I decided to re-purpose into some NBC inspired sculpts. More pictures here: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1757
NBC Snowman.

















NBC Cat Siren Weathervane.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sweet! Great finds and your usual awesome makeovers! Love the pumpkin/lamp post!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome, Love the weather vane


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those turned out fabulous, bob!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job Bob! Very creative and inventive mind you have there buddy.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Terrific makeovers Bob!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are too cool. Great job.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Final aging on the NBC cat siren.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Those look awesome. 
Well done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Bob you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful work Bob!! I love it!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you! 



Great Pumpkin said:


> Beautiful work Bob!! I love it!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

What a scream!! Great job!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

These are awesome! I love the lamp post.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That weather vane is fantastic Bob - great work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Robert, those are both cool, but that weathervane looks just like the one in the movie. You are super talented and super inspired. NBC RULES! (as do you)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks P5, everyone! 
PS, P5, there was no weathervane in the movie  
I just took creative licencing 



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow Robert, those are both cool, but that weathervane looks just like the one in the movie. You are super talented and super inspired. NBC RULES! (as do you)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Are you positive? I thought there was one! If not, I'll give Burton a call, and I'm sure he'll want to go back and re-shoot the movie so he can add your weathervane to it. (it's that good!)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Positive 
At least not a weathervane with a cat siren on top of it 
Thanks P5!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^Are you positive? I thought there was one! If not, I'll give Burton a call, and I'm sure he'll want to go back and re-shoot the movie so he can add your weathervane to it. (it's that good!)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Jack Skellington's house had a few lighting rods or something of the kind on the roof I think. Your weathervane has a similar feel to it!


----------

